# Minecraft Bukkit Server laggt



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

mein Minecraft-Server laggt immer wenn mehr als 2 Personen drauf sind und gleichzeitig viele Tiere/Mobs da sind.

Ich habe extra einen PC für den Bukkitserver:
CPU:Intel Celeron 847 2x1,10GHz
RAM: 2x4GB SO-Dimm

Die CPU ist nur zu 50% ausgelastet und der Server bekommt 6GB Ram zugewiesen.

Plugins ist noch Multiverse installiert, ich glaube das braucht mit einigen Welten etwas viel Ram. Und dann halt noch das übliche, Worldedit, Worldguard und noch ein paar kleinere. Insgesamt 13 Plugins. Aber 6GB sollten doch wohl reichen, oder??

Wir haben eine 16000er Leitung, aber es laggt auch, wenn jemand intern draufkommt und intern sind es ja deutlich mehr als 16000.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Die CPU ist nur zu 50% ausgelastet


 
Ein CPU Kern ist arbeitlos und der andere zu 100% ausgelastet. Minecraft braucht eine Menge CPU-Leistung, wundert mich nicht dass einem 1,1ghz Celeron schon bei 2 Spielern die Puste ausgeht, da kannst du nichts machen.


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Und warum lastet es den zweiten Kern nicht zu 100% aus???

Ach ja:
Es wird andauernd jemand rausgeworfen, mit der Meldung "Zeitüberschreitung".

Edit:
Gäbe es irgendein Alternativ-Mainboard mit CPU? Es soll nicht hoch sein, da das Gehäuse nur 6cm breit ist. 
Momentan wird dieses hier verwendet:
http://geizhals.de/asus-c8hm70-i-hdmi-90mb0ez0-m0eay0-a908813.html

Gehäuse:
http://geizhals.de/inter-tech-mini-itx-e-2011-a802229.html

Das momentan verbaute Mainboard kann den PC automatisch jeden Tag um 08:16 Uhr hochfahren.
Das neue Mainboard MUSS die Funktion AUF JEDEN FALL haben.
Ich werde ganz sicher nicht jeden Tag den PC manuell anschalten.


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Und warum lastet es den zweiten Kern nicht zu 100% aus???


 
Weil Minecraft nur einen Kern nutzt. Bei diesem Multiverse Ding gibts glaube ich irgendeine Einstellung, dass jede Welt auf einem eigenen CPU-Kern läuft, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.


----------



## joneskey98 (20. April 2014)

Hallo, Bin auch auf diesem Server.
Kann es auch sein, das der Celeron einfach mit vielen Plugins überfordert ist, oder macht das nichts aus ???


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Mainboard??
Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sollte damit der Minecraft-Server besser laufen oder nicht??
Der Celeron J1900 hat halt 4 Kerne, bringt das dem Minecraft-Server irgendwas??


----------



## Thund3rC4k3 (20. April 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Mainboard??
> Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sollte damit der Minecraft-Server besser laufen oder nicht??
> Der Celeron J1900 hat halt 4 Kerne, bringt das dem Minecraft-Server irgendwas??


 
Nein, weil Minecraft ja nur 1 Kern benutz.
Würde euch vorschlagen einen Server mit 1GB RAM zu mieten, das ist billiger als sich jetzt nochmal Mobo+CPU zu kaufen + Stromkosten und ihr habt eine gute Anbindung.

Edit:

Man bekommt gerade einen MC-Server mit 1GB RAM für 2,50.- im Monat bei Gamed.de, hatte da auch mal einen Server für ein 3-4 Leute, lief alles.


----------



## n3ts4k (20. April 2014)

Also umso mehr Plugins auf einem Server laufen umso Hardwarehunriger wird er. Startet doch mal einen Vanilla Server und guckt ob ihr da immer noch die Zeitüberschreitungen habt.
Allerdings ist eure Hardware viel zu schwach um einen schnellen gemoddeten MC Server zu betreiben. Warum mietet ihr euch nicht einen? Ihr scheint ja mehrere zu sein und bevor ihr euch einen Server für mehrere hundert Euro kauft könnt ihr euch auch sehr lange einen mieten, dann ist auch eure Internetverbindung kein Faktor mehr.


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Eventuell haben wir noch ein Asus-Board und einen i3-3220 daheim. Muss ich aber erst mal nachschauen. Der i3-3220 braucht unter Last gerade mal 25Watt. Mit dem Minecraft-Server schätze ich mal 10Watt oder so.

Momentan braucht der PC mit nem Celeron 847 (17W TDP) maximal 30W.
Ich glaube mit nem 3220 wird es nicht mehr als 35Watt, da diese im Gegensatz zum Celeron 847 bei nem Minecraft Server nicht 50% ausgelastet wird.

Was meint ihr dazu??

Oder sollte man dann noch für 30 Euro ein effizientes Netzteil dazukaufen??


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2014)

Mit dem i3-3220 würde der Server mit Sicherheit schon um einiges besser laufen als auf dem lahmen Celeron, da liegen Welten zwischen.

Das mit dem Netzteil hängt natürlich schwer davon ab, welches Netzteil bislang verbaut ist.


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

DA FÄLLT MIR NOCH WAS EIN:

Der i3-3220 ist auf diesem Mainboard verbaut:
Asus P8B75-M LX Mainboard Sockel 1155: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Also ein B75-Chipsatz.

In dem PC ist momentan ein GTX 460 verbaut, an der auch der Monitor angeschlossen ist.
Diese käme dann selbstverständlich aus dem PC raus, wenn der PC als Minecraft-Server benutzt werden würde.

Jetzt kommt das GROßE Problem:
Im Geräte-Manager zeigt es nur die GTX 460 an, eine integrierte Prozessor-GPU wird NICHT angezeigt.

Woran liegt das???

Liegt das daran, dass der Monitor an der GTX 460 angeschlossen ist und nicht an der integrierten Grafikkarte??

Oder kann es sein, dass der B75-Chipsatz überhaupt nicht die integrierte Prozessor-GPU unterstützt??

Edit:
Jedenfalls hat das Mainboard Monitoranschlüsse.


----------



## Laudian (20. April 2014)

Die im Prozessor integrierte Grafikeinheit ist einfach abgeschaltet solange eine richtige Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist.


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Das heißt wenn ich die GTX 460 rausbaue, kann ich den PC problemlos mit der integrieten Grafikkarte weiternutzen, oder wie??

Edit:
Oder brauche ich da noch einen Treiber oder so??


----------



## joneskey98 (20. April 2014)

Also ich war gerade noch mal auf dem server. Es laggt auch mit einem Spieler


----------



## 98romi (20. April 2014)

Wir haben jetzt mal einige Welten gelöscht.

Das laggen hat sich kein bisschen geändert.

Das heißt wenn ich die GTX 460 rausbaue, kann ich den PC problemlos mit der integrieten Grafikkarte weiternutzen, oder wie??

Oder brauche ich da noch einen Treiber oder so?? 

Was vermutet ihr wie viel Strom der PC braucht??:
Mainboard: Asus P8B75-M LX
ASUS P8B75-M LX (90-MIBJ20-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

CPU: Intel Core i3 3220
Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

RAM: 2x4GB Corsair @1333MHz

SSD: Sandisk SDSSDP-064G-G25
SanDisk SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-064G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Netzteil:
Irgendein 450W-Was-Weiß-Ich-Was-Netzteil

Könntet ihr uns irgenein günstiges Netzteil empfehlen??

Es muss kein High-End-Netzteil wie z.B. das P10 550W sein.

Es sollte auch einigermaßen effizient sein, ich will nicht dass der PC im Leerlauf dann 50W oder so zieht.

Im Leerlauf stelle ich mir maximal 25 Watt vor.

Der PC mit dem Celeron 847 benötigt der PC ja nur 15-20W im Leerlauf.

Wenn ich mal in der Annahme gehe, dass das Celeron-Mainboard und i3-3220-Mainboard gleich viel verbrauchen (ich hoffe, dass das auch so ist), der i3 3220 wird im Leerlauf auch nicht viel mehr als cer Celeron 847 benötigen, oder????????

Mit laufendem Minecraft-Server benötigt der Celeron 847 (50% Auslastung) 9W Strom, der i3-3220 (Schätzung: 15% Auslastung), sollte da nicht mehr benötigen, oder was meint ihr???

MFG, 98romi und joneskey98


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (21. April 2014)

Was hast du jetzt für ein Netzteil? Und wie würde die Config vom entgültigen Server aussehen? Und warum mietet ihr euch keinen Server, auf Nitrado z.B.?


----------



## joneskey98 (21. April 2014)

Vom mieten sind wir einfach deswegen abgeneigt, weil es einfach leichter ist, den Server auf einem Rechner zu konfigurieren, wenn er zuhause steht.
So muss man nicht mit irgend welchen anderen Programmen auf den Server zugreifen.


----------



## 98romi (21. April 2014)

Und außerdem wären ja schon fast alle teile zuhause, nur das netzteil würde noch fehlen.


----------



## shadie (22. April 2014)

Die Stromkosten aufs Jahr gerechnet rentieren sich da aber nicht wirklich.
Da wäre sogar das Mieten eines Servers günstiger.

Der i3 würde euch das laggen zwar ausmerzen aber ich glaube nicht, dass Ihr den auf 25W bringt mit diesem Netzteil.
Für solche Vorhaben braucht man schon ein PicoPsu und die Kosten dafür werdet Ihr dann nie reinholen mit dem gesparten Strom.

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen warum Ihr den Server nicht mieten wollt aber wenn Ihr wirklich nur nen Minecraftsever betreiben wollt, ist das Vorhaben "nicht sinnvoll", Ihr steckt da zu viel Arbeit rein, Hardwarekosten, Stromkosten.

Ein gemieteter Server wäre komfortabler.....


----------



## 98romi (22. April 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Die Stromkosten aufs Jahr gerechnet rentieren sich da aber nicht wirklich.
> Da wäre sogar das Mieten eines Servers günstiger.
> 
> Der i3 würde euch das laggen zwar ausmerzen aber ich glaube nicht, dass Ihr den auf 25W bringt mit diesem Netzteil.
> ...


 
Ich weiß, allerdings wohne ich noch bei meinen Eltern (bin erst 15 Jahre) und die unterstützen uns etwas, was die Stromrechnung betrifft  Einen Teil zahlen erstmal meine Eltern. Zumindest vorerst mal.

Vielleicht kommen wir nicht mit dem Chinaböller auf 25W, aber eventuell mit diesem hier:
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hat bei einer Belastung von 25W einen Wirkungsgrad von 75%


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. April 2014)

Das L8 ist wie gesagt , top


----------



## shadie (22. April 2014)

Die 25W für das gesamte System werden dennoch echt schwierig.

Du kannst mit undervolten noch was raus holen, runtertakten würde ich das ganze aber nicht weil Minecraft je eh nur auf einem Kern läuft.

Vielleicht planst du noch eine andere Aufgabe mit ein, wie schauts denn aus mit nem Teamspeak Server?
Den könntest du bei dem i3 gleich mit drauf machen.


----------



## 98romi (22. April 2014)

Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, ein Teamspeak Server läuft auch auf dem PC mit dem Celeron 847 und würde somit dann natürlich auch auf dem neuen PC mit dem i3-3220 laufen.

Aber ich glaube, der Teamspeak-Server braucht fast nichts an CPU-Leistung, oder??

Der Minecraft-Server braucht allerdings einiges, vorallem mit Multiverse.

@shadie:
Was soll denn da so viel Strom fressen??
Der Prozessor braucht im Leerlauf nur 6W, das habe ich nachgemessen.


----------



## 98romi (22. April 2014)

Keiner eine Idee??


----------



## 98romi (22. April 2014)

Der Teamspeak-Server braucht eigentlich fast garnichts an CPU-Leistung, oder??

@shadie:
Was soll denn da so viel Strom fressen??
Der Prozessor braucht im Leerlauf nur 6W, das habe ich erst gestern nachgemessen


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

Doppelposts sind hier nicht so gerne gesehen...

Nein ein TS Server braucht fast nix.

Bzgl. Stromverbrauch.
Teste es doch einfach mal aus, du hast doch schon die ganze Hardware daheim (außer einem guten Netzteil)


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine HDD (das Datengrab, also die von 2005), die beiden Gehäuselüfter und das DVD-Laufwerk abgesteckt. Außerdem habe ich noch einen Kern deaktiviert. Die andere HDD konnte ich natürlich nicht abstecken, weil ja dort das Betriebssystem drauf ist.

Vorher um die 68-70W, jetzt sind wir bei 58-59W. Die Gehäuselüfter brauchen je 0,3W, also zusammen 0,6W.

70W-1HDD-1DVD-Laufwerk-2Gehäuselüfter = 58W

58W-1HDD-GigabyteGTX460+1SSD = ?????????

Netzteil ist momentan dieses verbaut:
Xilence Eco Series 450W ATX 2.2 (SPS-XP450.(12)G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kaufen möchte ich dieses hier:
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches ist allgemein energieeffizienter und welches ist bei einem Stromverbrauch von 25W energieeffizienter??


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

Keiner eine Idee??

58W-1HDD-GigabyteGTX460+1SSD = ?????????

Wie viel habe ich, wenn ich das alles noch rausbaue und dafür eine SSD einbaue??

Komme ich denn unter 30W, wenn ich das Xilence-Netzteil gegen das bequiet l8 300W austausche??

36 Euro habe ich ja locker.


----------



## tachchenx (25. April 2014)

Bei so geringem Stromverbrauch wäre ein Pikonetzteil ne Idee. Die Dinger sind für 80 Watt und weniger gemacht und dementsprechend effizient.
Was die CPU betrifft, musste der I3 das locker stämmen können, da ich das bei mir mit nem auf 3 GHz getakteten Celeron D singlecore ruckelfrei schaffe.


----------



## tachchenx (25. April 2014)

P.S.: Kannst du die aktuelle Konfiguration nochmal schreiben ?


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

Das Pico-Netzteil ist halt auch ziemlich teuer, oder??

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage:
58W-1HDD-GigabyteGTX460+1SSD = ?????????

Wie viel verbraucht der PC dann, wenn ich das alles noch rausbaue und dafür eine SSD einbaue??

Komme ich denn unter 30W, wenn ich das Xilence-Netzteil gegen das bequiet l8 300W austausche??

36 Euro habe ich ja locker.


----------



## tachchenx (25. April 2014)

Die Graka zieht im Idle etwa 16 - 20 Watt und für die HDD kannste 5 Watt abziehen und für die SSD kanste 2 Watt drauf tun.
Ist möglich, dass du mit Glück unter 30 kommst aber nicht sicher


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

Ich dachte HDDs ziehen über 10 Watt. Oder habe ich mich da getäuscht??


----------



## XyZaaH (25. April 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Ich dachte HDDs ziehen über 10 Watt. Oder habe ich mich da getäuscht??


 
Sie können bis zu zehn Watt ziehen, aber eine WD Red die auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist zieht weniger.


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

Und wie ist es bei HDDs aus 2009 bzw 2005??

Ne WD red ist doch viel neuer und sparsamer, oder??

Alte HDDs brauchen doch viel mehr als so ne neue und sparsame WD red, oder??


----------



## tachchenx (26. April 2014)

Alter HDDs brauchen um die 10 - 12 wenn hoch kommt


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Kann man eine HDD 1tb aus 2009 schon als alt bezeichnen??

Ist der Stromverbrauch auch abhängig vom Speicherplatz??


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Keiner eine Idee??


----------



## Panagianus (26. April 2014)

Ich hab auch nen Bukkitserver, die Eam auslastung sollte bei dir nicht so hoch sein, Internet ist schon ne Fehlerquelle, aber ich hab auch ne 16000er Leitung und es geht so, deshalb hol ich mir jzt Kabelinternet. Am besten du machst mal einen speedtest und schreibst die Ergebnisse hier rein.
Nun zur Cpu, das ist wahrscheinlich dein Flaschenhals. Minecraft bukkit kann nur einen Kern nutzen, da es nicht Multicoreoptimiert ist, du musst also versuchen eine möglichst hohe Leistung auf einem Kern hinzubekommen, deshalb wäre ein i3 besser, ich habe meinem server auf nem mobile i7 da der Stromsparend is und nur 2 kerne + ht hat ich hab einen Kern dann auf 3,5 ghz und den anderen bei 0,6 oder so der wird halt nicht genug
Mit dem neuen Internet (100.000) läuft mein server super,
ich hab öfter mal 20 Leute on und es läuft.


----------



## Panagianus (26. April 2014)

Ich habe als sysplatte ne ssd, der server braucht nicht so viel platz, und ne schnelle Festplatte sollte auch ghen aber ich würde ne ssd empfehlen


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Die Internetgeschwindigkeit sollte reichen, oder??

Bilder sind im Anhang. Leitung ist ne 16000er.


----------



## Panagianus (26. April 2014)

Hmm das internet sollte bis 4 Leute auf jeden Fall aureichen ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis und bis 10 Leute leggts da nicht


----------



## tachchenx (26. April 2014)

Als Festplatte reicht eine normale Magnetplatte aus, da ein MC Bukkitserver normalerweise alles was er braucht in den Ram lädt und dann die Festplatte in den Idle stellt.
Mein Tipp:
CPU mit hohem Coretakt und ein Mainboard mit Onboard-Grafik, dazu ne kleine Magnetplatte.
Das ganze auf ein Ubuntu Server System laden und über Putty oder ähnliches einrichten, da dieses System den Ram und die CPU schont.
Ich habe nen Direwolf20-Server auf einer SingleCore CeleronCPU laufen, die auf 3GHz übertaktet ist und es können 5 Leute spielen ohne das es lagt.


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

tachchenx schrieb:


> Als Festplatte reicht eine normale Magnetplatte aus, da ein MC Bukkitserver normalerweise alles was er braucht in den Ram lädt und dann die Festplatte in den Idle stellt.
> Mein Tipp:
> CPU mit hohem Coretakt und ein Mainboard mit Onboard-Grafik, dazu ne kleine Magnetplatte.
> Das ganze auf ein Ubuntu Server System laden und über Putty oder ähnliches einrichten, da dieses System den Ram und die CPU schont.
> Ich habe nen Direwolf20-Server auf einer SingleCore CeleronCPU laufen, die auf 3GHz übertaktet ist und es können 5 Leute spielen ohne das es lagt.



Ich habe doch schon alles außer Netzteil Zuhause, außerdem ist eine SSD nochmal etwas sparsamer als eine HDD im Idle.

Und ein Kern von einem i3-3220 sollte stark genug sein, wenn man wie ich den zweiten Kern deaktiviert, hat man ja einen sparsamen Einkerner + HT.

Außerdem habe ich noch eine Windows 7 Lizenz, also brauche ich kein Ubuntu


----------



## tachchenx (26. April 2014)

Wieviel Geld willst du dann für das NT ausgeben ?


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Das hier:
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html

Ich glaube effizienter gehts bei 25W Belastung nicht mehr. Dieses hier hat bei solch einer geringen Auslastung 75% Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## tachchenx (26. April 2014)

Jo, sollte reichen


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Ginge das mit diesen beiden Teilen effizienter als mit dem L8 300W ??
http://www.amazon.de/PicoPSU-150-XT-DC-DC-Netzteil-power-supply/dp/B0045IXKTQ
Original LEICKE ITX Netzteil 120 Watt 12V 10A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kann man das genauso in ein ganz normales ATX-Gehäuse einbauen??

Kann man ein 120W-Netzteil an ein 150W-PicoPSU bauen??

Würde ein 120W-Netzteil überhaupt einen i3-3220 packen??

Wäre das mit diesen beiden Teilen effizienter als mit dem bequiet l8 300W??

Edit:
Sind die Kabel vom picopsu überhaupt lang genug für dieses Board??
http://geizhals.de/asus-p8b75-m-lx-90-mibj20-g0eay0kz-a815713.html

Falls nicht:
Gäbe es Verlängerungskabel??


----------



## 98romi (27. April 2014)

Warum antwortet denn keiner mehr??


----------



## 98romi (30. April 2014)

Warum antwortet denn jetzt auf einmal niemand mehr??

Ich möchte ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit doppelposten, aber was bleibt mir anderes übrig, wenn niemand antwortet


----------



## Laudian (30. April 2014)

Weil es verdammt nervig ist wenn du dieselbe Frage in 3 verschiedenen Threads stellst, da hat man dann einfach keine Lust mehr drauf zu antworten. 

"Thema: PC mit picopsu"

"Thema: Minecraft Bukkit Server laggt"

"Thema: Neuer PC für Minecraft Bukkitserver"


----------



## 98romi (30. April 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Weil es verdammt nervig ist wenn du dieselbe Frage in 3 verschiedenen Threads stellst, da hat man dann einfach keine Lust mehr drauf zu antworten.
> 
> "Thema: PC mit picopsu"
> 
> ...



Anfangs ging es ja in allen diesen Threads jeweils um verschiedene Themen, irgendwann haben die Threads sich halt vermischt 

Wenn du dir von jedem dieser Threads jeweils den ersten Beitrag von mir durchliest, dann siehst du, dass es anfangs um verschiedene Themen ging (obwohl es um den selben PC geht).


----------

